# Bounty Hunter's Kids Hunting Contest.



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok, I have three copys of my book "All Hawks Kill" that I would like to give out, and was trying to think of a way to pick folks for a copy. Here is what I come up with:

One copy will go to the 2cooler who's kid kills the buck with the most points.

One copy will go to the 2cooler who post the best picture of their kid hunting (doesn't require a kill). I will pick what I feel are the best three submitted and let rest of you vote for which of the three is the best.

One copy will go to the 2cooler who post the best store of hunting with their kid(s). I will pick what I feel are the best three submitted and let rest of you vote for which of the three is the best.

This contest will run from Nov. 4th till Dec. 1st, and winners will be picked on Dec 8th. 

Kids must be 17 years of age or younger. 

If you already have posted pictures or a story for the 2006/2007 Season you can repost them to this thread for submission. Please only 2006/2007 Season only.

So lets get them kids out there in the woods and hunting.
Derek


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Great idea, greenie for you!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Here's my story...

My son is making C's in school due to his lack of effort, so, he's not going hunting. :hairout: 

How about them apples.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Here's my story...
> 
> My son is making C's in school due to his lack of effort, so, he's not going hunting. :hairout:
> 
> How about them apples.


I think YOU should get a book. Good for you. Got to be tough to do, but sometimes you just have to do it. Make sure you rub it in also.....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Here's my story...
> 
> My son is making C's in school due to his lack of effort, so, he's not going hunting. :hairout:
> 
> How about them apples.


Weird, same thing is happening over here. I hope mine can get it together. For his sake.


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*I hear*



TXPalerider said:


> Here's my story...
> 
> My son is making C's in school due to his lack of effort, so, he's not going hunting. :hairout:
> 
> How about them apples.


My oldest, 14 did not go with me and the other two on youth weekend because he has went from all A+ in honors to all B+, kid is a A+ all day long and it did not happen in one class it has happened in all his classes in the last month, looking at this phone bill I think the colder weather is putting him in RUT. Boy is ground to nothing but reading books till he is back in the A coelom.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Or, maybe you could take him to the camp and have him work the whole time in between doing schoolwork. No hunting, just camp ho duty until his grades get back to his ability.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Here's my story...
> 
> My son is making C's in school due to his lack of effort, so, he's not going hunting. :hairout:
> 
> How about them apples.


Tough love, but it will teach him just as many lessons as hunting would.

Way to stick by your guns TP!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Brad and Danny,

I went through that with my son, who you both know. I did the same thing as what Brad is doing and ya'll know that was hard for me because he goes everywhere with me. Anyway, it only took one missed trip and all of a sudden shazam...grades back where they were suppose to be.



TH


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea. I am probably out as I do not think we will make a trip before 12/1, but who knows?

Need to remind myself not to get cranky if kids are making A's but I think they could do better!


----------



## kingfish007 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Huntin' Buddy's First Buck!!!!*

I previously posted this from Youth Weekend - Oct. 28, 2006;

*Hunting Buddy's first Buck!!!!!!!!* 
I took my 9 year old son Matthew to our lease in Soda (Polk county) this weekend, he has been pumped for the past two weeks. He killed a doe 2 years ago, but he didn't get a shot at anything last year. 

We didn't see anything Saturday morning, we had coyotes running all around the area. But, during the evening hunt about 6:00pm, a good sized spike came out. There were two serious cases of buck fever in our stand! The deer walked straight at us, then walked straight away, and Matthew was shaking like a leaf, after watching the deer for about 5 minutes, waiting for a broadside shot. He finally turned, and Matthew made a perfect 50 yard shot (in one shoulder- out behind the other one!) with his 6mm Remington. No tracking needed, he dropped in his tracks. Big woo-hoo's and high-fives followed! 
One happy hunter, and one proud dad!
All the kids had a good weekend, one of them killing a nice 8-point, that weighed 185 pounds!
Attached Images


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

A little over 14 months ago I was kicked off our lease by a former partner, a Lobbyist, who business had improved enough to afford the whole place and felt that members of the Texas Legislature would be better candidates to shoot the deer off the property rather than my daughter and hunting buddy. That night I told her we no longer had a place to hunt was the first time I can remember watching my daughter cry herself to sleep.

I quickly promised I would find some place for us to go and was able to set up a couple of day hunts with limited success and she had the opportunity to shoot a doe and a small forked buck in Junction last year with a lease operated by Ken Burton out of Mason (Good guy and highly recommended) and a total nightmare on a Brackettville day hunt with the worst of operations. Deer hunting had kind of lost its Magic&#8230;

This year after looking, I responded t a 2cool ad looking to fill a last spot to fill a family lease and seemed to good to be true. After meeting other principle members and them seeing that I would fit in I was allowed to write the check for the deposit. My first call was to my 11-year-old daughter telling her we were in! 

This weekend the magic came back! Leaving the lease Sunday morning with a deer in the cooler and stories to tell she blurted out " This was the best weekend of Deer hunting ever " I asked her why&#8230;I assumed it was because of her success at shooting a "Hill Country Trophy" she responded with " The people were so nice that they made me feel like I was home&#8230;the hunting wasn't bad either"

I think she has her priorities straight&#8230;.

Much thanks to my fellow lease members. You guys are first class.

Emily and Her Deer

100 yards, 22-250 60 grain Nosler Partition ran 40 yards with a Heart Lung Shot.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful daughter and heck of a nice buck. Way to go Dad!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Beautiful daughter and heck of a nice buck. Way to go Dad!!


What he said -- good job and congratulations to both of you.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I don't know about the contest....but you certainly have a winner in your daughter Emily....

Awesome young Huntress...Attitude and Beauty....Nice Buck too!!

Major Congrats....Great Story and Pics..
















Kudos to you Sir, as a father, mentor and guide....

Chief


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh man we got a few great entries so far. This is going to get good because we got ourselves a bunch of great kids out there hunting. Keep them coming!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

*John's first deer of the season*

Well we made to the lease after a gruelling 5 hr drive through some of the worst opening day traffic I have ever seen....I think the whole southeast Texas was heading west....We hunted Sat morning with only a few shooter does at the stand...I had my son hold out for a chance at a buck...hard to do with a kid that is itching to hang something in the big oak tree at the camp....So we ended the morning hunt and got ready for the evening hunt....Sat evening proved to be disappointing with nothing but a freeloading 4 point under the feeder till all signs of corn were gone...I hope he comes back in two or three years....
Well Sun morning comes around and my son and I agree to drop one of those does if they come back.... We are walking to the stand and I hear my son fall on the ground and the all too familar sound of his gun hitting the ground.....well there is nothing we can do now so we continue to the stand and I tell John that he can shoot dad's .270....7:00 am ...nothing....8:00 nothing....9:00 comes and we are getting ready to leave when this wide 6 point comes and it is all I can do to keep John in his seat...well after looking I decide to let him take him....John shoots and I cant tell if the deer is hit or not ....he runs off into the woods and John says he is sure that he hit him but I am not....so we wait for about 30 secs and John says lets go get him...not wanting to let him down, we head over to where I thought the buck was standing....no signs of anything...no blood no nothing...I keep looking on the ground and John heads for the woods where he ran into....I was getting upset thinking he had missed...which is not like John...he is a good shot...well after about 10 min of looking I hear John hollar " hear he is" .....I was relieved....I go into the woods to recover the buck and when I get there it was a perfect shot....high fives and yeehaws...John was very proud and so was his dad....turned out to be a nice trip

TS


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

First is me and my daughter checking on the other dove hunters near La Pryor over Labor Day weekend.

The second photo is my daughter and her grandfather on opening day of teal season. It was the puppy's first hunt and Paw-Paw's 64th birthday. 

The third photo is of my daughter getting some Pringle's in her tummy & enjoying us pick up our spread after a great shoot our at our hunting club.


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

Great Kids, Great Idea Bountyhunter. Glad I'm not judging, but glad to be able to share everyone's kid's. Keep em coming.

James


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

great stories and photos gentlemen, way to go 
the first couple of pix are my son in the pins
the second is of his first javie
but you know ,it never ceases to amaze me just what a child can teach us , or at least remind us of what its all about , the last photo is of a deer my son killed Saturday morning,it was not his first or his best , but you could not tell it by his reaction, having him with me this weekend and watching him shoot ,,really got me to thinking about how much of the pure enjoyment of deer hunting that a person can loose , in the pursuit of that elusive monster, funny how a child has a way of bringing us back, to a moment in our life ,where it is all about the hunt, and the trophy is what we make of it..
great idea Derek , thank you ..Mike


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

To tell you the truth, I don't know what I got myself into here. Picking the best 3 pictures and stories would be tough if I did it today, but it is only going to get worse (I hope). 

Already got a bunch of super entries, with some of the best picture I have seen. Keep them coming and make this thing as tough as possible on me. If it gets any tougher I might just have to throw in a couple more copies of the book.......LOL


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Some great stories and pics folks. I love looking at all those bright, smiling faces.

Congrats to all the young hunters and special kudos to the parents.

Good on ya, Derek ...


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

*Son*

My son 15 and a freshman, who in 8th grade was A honor roll and national honor society. Well this year a freshman though it was like last year where grades were easy came close to losing honor society and football bcause of grades was told if his grades were not back up where they were supposed to be he was losing hunting and fishing rights. Well after about 3 weeks of solid extra projects and class work he got htem back up but was told they had to stay there because he had his one and only warning.

trouttracker


----------



## Blue Dawg (Sep 12, 2006)

Great Idea Mr. Derek! Some very nice entrys so far!

Blue


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

*Mr. Levi's First Buck*

Well, he got his first one with horns this year. Not a bad deer either. Nicer than my first buck. He shot him at 4:30 pm on Sunday. We 

Sat and watched a doe that we did not recognize for a bit and I kept hearing a strange blowing type noise from the brush behind her. I told Levi,

that the noise might be a bird but I did not think so. I think that this buck was making the noise. I have never heard a deer make this sound before.

Well, anyway after a few minutes this buck stepped out behind the doe and my son really wanted to hang a tag on this one so here he is. This makes 

Mr. Levi 2 for 2 now. He made a really nice shot with his 243 win. at approx. 90 yrds.



Later On,

 Bill P. ( Mud Cat )


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

Hank is only 4, so he's not shooting yet but he's a good sidekick to have in the blind, he's quiet as a church mouse. Now his 11 yr old brother is a good hunter, but sound seems to radiate off of that kid. This is a pic I snapped of Hank on the evening of opening day. Unfortunately we didn't see anything but he still had a ball.


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

took april out this morning and -----well here I will let her tell yall -----------------Hi this is April,11-11-06 I shot a nice 9 point buck and by far the bigest buck I've ever shot! We were siting on the ground about 100 yd. from the feeder. My dad was looking through the binoculars while I sat next to him with my moms 308 laying over my knee. ''April,there's a deer at the feeder. And I think it's a buck" said dad. I looked through the binoculars and there he was, standing right under the feeder eating. I picked up my gun and wached the deer for a while. Then an other buck came out of the brush from the left.I put the cross arrows behind the second buck's sholder, but right then he walked behind a tree.So I looked at the other buck. He was the biger of the two. But he was right behind a feeder leg, so I let him walk a little ways to the left and put the cross arrows right behind his sholder and pulled the triger.BOOOOM!!! He stood back on his hind legs, then he ran about 30 yd. and droped.We sat another 20 min.when we found him he turned out to be a NICE 9 point buck!!! ---------- yup lol thats what happened she made a good shot on him and I couldent be prouder














gunna try to get moma to go in the morning







the date is wrong on my cam this was 11/11/06


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> To tell you the truth, I don't know what I got myself into here. Picking the best 3 pictures and stories would be tough if I did it today, but it is only going to get worse (I hope).
> 
> Already got a bunch of super entries, with some of the best picture I have seen. Keep them coming and make this thing as tough as possible on me. If it gets any tougher I might just have to throw in a couple more copies of the book.......LOL


I see a 30-way tie coming.....Great idea here, Derek. I'm getting goose bumps on every story. Hope I can submit a few this season. I've a got a few in the works. Hope I have one that makes the grade.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok folks we are half way there so get them entries enter. Just looked over all the entries so far and the only one we have a leader in is deer with the most points.

deerslayer64d's daughter April is in the lead with an awesome 9 point buck as far as I can tell. Some of the stories don't list how many points and I might have missed one or two so let me know if I'm have.

The Story and Picture Contest are too close to tell, as there are some very good ones of both entered. I'm going to have it tough cutting it down to only the top three, but then the rest of you folks are going to have an even tougher time picking a winner!

By the way if there happens to be a tie, well I just might have to fess up a few more copies of the book. 

So good luck to those already entered and a big congrats to you all as you are all already big winners in my book!

Derek


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

*First Buck*

*Son's First Deer* 
I don't even know how to begin to describe the emotions that I am still feeling after Sunday morning. I took my son this weekend to try and get his first deer. He has been going to the stand with me since he was 3. He is now 7. Saturday morning started out with a nice 8pt. 15yrds from us. There was no way to get the gun out and my son quite enough for us to pull off a shot. So we watched him walk away. Don't get me wrong, we did try, but a noisy 7 year old pushed the deer off. No big deal. Well we didn't see anything the rest of that morning or that evening. Then Sunday morning we went to another stand on the back side of our property. About 7am we saw a really tall narrow rack 6pt. We were watching him when 2 does came infront of the stand. One doe went to the feeder and the other one took off toward the buck. Well the buck started chasing the doe and got to about 50yds from the stand. Tyler already had the gun out the window. I asked him if he was on him he said yes, i said shoot him. All we heard was a big ol' CLICK. In all the excitement, I forgot to take the safety off. So I hurried up and took the safety off and by that time the deer ran off. No big deal, we had a doe in the feeder pen. After about 5 minutes of watching her, he was ready to try and shoot her in the neck. BOOM, dirt flew up everywhere and she ran off. That is when the buck fever took over and he started shaking and saying that his hands had frost bite on them. After calming him down and warming him back up, and the drink and the snacks were gone around 8am I saw another deer coming to the feeder. This was another buck. At 71yrds this little 7yr old put the smack down on his first buck. Shot with a .223 right behind the shoulder. The hollow point shredded his heart. After I calmed down from hollering you got him and wiped the tears of joy away, there were alot of high fives and hugs. Here are some pics.
Attached Images
















 ​

​


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I know that these 2 are doe's and not a buck but I am just as proud of my son.

took my 11 YR. old son hunting to my cusin's property up by Rock Spring. He kill 2 doe's on opening day. The first was killed in the morning and the second was killed in the afternoon. We blooded his face for each kill and showed him how to skin a deer. We had fresh back strape for dinner that night, that was some good eaten. We were hoping to see a buck but we didn't see any bucks over the weekend. He had a great time hunting and can't wait to go again. I also passed down the 243 Remington rifle to him. It was my dad's first deer rifle that was pass down to me for my first hunt when I was 11 years old. So I hope that when it is time, he will pass it down to one of his kids.
Attached Images





































 ​4FishingRodsView Public ProfileSend a private message to 4FishingRodsSend email to 4FishingRodsFind all posts by 4FishingRodsAdd 4FishingRods to Your Buddy List
#*2*   







11-07-2006, 02:47 PM
​


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Passing down the rifle is a really neat deal...those Does are just as much a trophy as any of the others including my daughters...you and he will never forget that day...


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

4FishingRods said:


> I know that these 2 are doe's and not a buck but I am just as proud of my son.


Does are just fine by me. Heck when it comes to sitting down to the supper table, does eat much better than bucks!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

great hunt for all the kids high 5 for all the dads good job


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

man there are some great pics and storys coming in , way to go moms and dads !!! and young hunters !!!!!!!!!! bountyhunter I sure am glad you have to pick a winner and not me , as far as I can tell there all winners !!!!!


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

My 9yr old sone with his first ever kill. Started him out with a scoped .22 in September. Moved him up to a .243 before the season opened. Shot made at 85 yards. This one will go in the memory bank for both of us...


----------



## robby (Aug 2, 2005)

*My son's first whitetail*

I posted this earlier at http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=96483 but here' the rest of the story.

Around 2:30 last Friday, I decided to take off work early and called the wife to see if she and my youngest would like to go hunting. They both agreed, and we got out to the blind around 4:30 or so. The last time we went out, we got a late start after work and ending up spooking a young buck and a doe on the way to the blind. 
We got out to the area where we wanted to hunt around 4:30 and I had just proceeded to get everyone situated and comfortable explaining that we may be here for while. I was glassing the cover where we usually see the deer coming out to feed, and stopped to get readjusted when I saw this buck come out from the cedar trees. 
I quietly whispered that there was a nice buck coming out and quickly got my son up to the rest which was on the left side of the tree (we normally see most of the deer activity moving right to left). 
Of course this buck follows the deer trail back to right and goes behind a couple of oak trees. While he is behind the trees, we get setup on a little cedar tree and I explain to my son to get the crosshairs on the deer and when the deer stops and my son is comfortable, to take the shot. 
The deer came out from behind the trees and proceeded to head down the trail. I grunted once and he looked back toward us but didn't stop for a good shot. I grunted again and this time he kept on going (I was worried about grunting to loud and see nothing but a white rump). This third time I let out a pretty good grunt, and he stopped in his tracks. I was just about to tell my son to shoot when he's ready, when I heard him click off the safety and take the shot. 
The deer jumped up in the air and arched his back and took off. I'm thought uh-oh, a body shot.
The deer ran over a little knoll, and I quickly, but quietly got up to the knoll trying to scan the other side to see how far the deer was going to go. 
I didn't see any movement, and not wanting to pressure the deer if wounded, I backed off and had my wife and son direct me back to the area where the deer was shot.
I looked for blood and didn't see any sign of the deer being hit. After about 10-15 minutes, we started looking for blood in the direction we last saw the deer. The grass is almost waist high in some areas, and we were getting anxious that the shot may not have been true. 
It was about this time that my wife commented that she thought she heard a thud. Knowing this, we took a look at the edge of the gully that runs along side of the tall grass, and within 30 seconds or so, stumbled onto the deer. 
He was down for the count, and after further inspection, the shot was just a hair low, slightly hitting the back of the front right shoulder.
Needless to say, after getting a young axis buck the week before, this 9 point whitetail put my son on cloud nine. 
After the taxidermist commented that he had taken two bucks within a week, my son commented "Yeah, I think I've got the bug."


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

WOW is all I can say. To see all these young folks out enjoying the great sport of hunting does this old heart good. There are some very bright lights shining on the future of our beloved sport.

We have some wonderful entries, and because it is going to be so close I have decided to give books to the top two in each category. That is the least I can do for all the wonderful Stories and Pictures that have been shared for this contest.

We still have two weeks left, so y'all to get them kiddos out in the woods, I really hope to see more entries before this is said and done. Remember to get them posted before midnight on Dec. 1st. 

A big thanks to all you parents!
Derek


----------



## Tommy (Apr 30, 2005)

*Gatesville Elk*

This past weekend (11/19) my 12 year old daughter had the incredible opportunity of a lifetime. She was chosen for a youth hunt sponsored by TSRA on a private ranch in Gatesville Texas. She was given the choice to take a trophy Blackbuck Antelope, a trophy Axis Buck, or one of the two Elk on the property. Well.......she chose the Elk........I think she was amazed at the incredible size of the antlers as well as the body. As we talked about the hunt Friday night I explained to her that if she was going to take the Elk she would have to shoot with my 30-06. She has her own youth model 243 Remington, but I didn't want to risk wounding the Elk with less than a perfect shot. Saturday morning came and about an 1 1/2 hours after daylight........the two Elk approached from a treeline moving left to right. As he came to a nice clear opening I told her to take the shot when she was ready. With one blast from from the 30-06 the Elk stumbled about 30 yards and crahed into a mighty heap. By this time she was breathing like a freight train and the expession on her face was worth more to her proud Dad than a million dollars. After about a 30 minute wait, we went down to have a look........I was amazed at the incredible size of the Elk....wow.....what an animal. We had a great time but I'm not sure how we will ever top that. Twelve years old and shes taken a white tail buck, whitetail doe....and now a 5x5 Elk........what a brat!........lol

I would like to give a huge thatnks to Scott Thrash for arranging the hunt through TSRA and The H&H Whitetail Ranch in Gatesville, Texas.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

What an incredible animal....I to got the honor of meeting Scott on a TSRA youth hunt...he is a nice guy...Its going to be hard to top that one dad...some green for you.......congrats on one fine animal


TS


----------



## Tommy (Apr 30, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks TS


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Here is a picture of my little girl BRITTANY (7 yrs)


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

*2nd Buck, 1st neck shot!!!!!*

Thought I'd post this up here in the kids section also.........

Been working alot of overtime lately, so decided on a sneak off hunting trip. Packed the gear, then woke my son up and asked him if he wanted to go to school, or go hunt with the old man, guess what his answer was. Last year he shot his first buck at the ripe age of 6, so he's a seasoned vet, LOL...We've been working on the neck shot this year, shooting at a orange at 80 yards. He's done well and was ready to give it a shot. I caught it on video and it's awesome, just can't figure how to load it on here.
Arrived at the ranch and the deer were moving. Was looking for the right cull, he was'nt to happy on some of the ones we passed up. Came up on an 8 pt. I caught on video a few weeks back and his name was on the list. Pulled out his .223 and got set up. Said he had the cross hairs on the neck area we have been practicing on. Told him when he felt comfortable, to go ahead and squeeze the trigger. The words were barely out of my mouth as the buck hit the ground. Folded him up like he'd been hit in the head with a sledge hammer. High fives, hoops, hollers and hugs insued. Took a few pics, hung him up, then took care of bussiness. Whacked off the head, boiled it up and did a quick Euro mount to hang in his room with his other mounts. Said he liked the sneak off hunt and wanted to know if we could do it again after Thanksgiving dinner, heheheee.......................Hope everyone has a very Happy Thanks.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Tommy said:


> I would like to give a huge thatnks to Scott Thrash for arranging the hunt through TSRA and The H&H Whitetail Ranch in Gatesville, Texas.


My pleasure.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

troutslayer said:


> I to got the honor of meeting Scott on a TSRA youth hunt...he is a nice guy...


Thank you for the kind words... & backatcha.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

*1st & 2nd for Dillon...*

"Can you see the deer, son?"

"Yeah, but I'm shaking!"

"Can you hold the crosshairs still on him?"

"No, I'm shaking too much!"

"Ok, just look away. The deer isn't going anywhere. You've got plenty of time. Take a deep breath and calm down."

Dillon did as instructed. After a few deep breaths and agonizing moments, he looked back through the scope.

"Son, can you still see the..."

BANG!!!

"I GOT HIM, DADDY, I GOT HIM!!!"

I looked back and was surprised to see the little deer was already on the ground. The .223 put it down hard.

"YOU DID GET HIM, SON, YOU DID!!!!"

Lots of laughs, hugs and high five celebrations ensued. He kept looking from the deer on the ground to me, smiling ear to ear, repeatedly saying, "I GOT HIM, DADDY, I GOT HIM!!" His body trembled tremendously with the fresh dump of adreneline. "Let's go see him!" He was out of the pop-up tent blind in a shot. He spent the next hour touching and carressing the young deer. There was never a deer more closely inspected or revered. We thanked God repeatedly for providing us the beautiful deer.



















Day two, REPEAT, and the celebration continues!!










My favorite hunting buddy is now an "avid" deer hunter. We learned much about patience and self discipline this weekend. Further lessons to be continued.

Best part was later that night at the cabin. Just as I was about to drift off to sleep, Dillon said, "Dad?"

"Yes, son?"

"I love you." "I love you too, son."


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

*Revision*

*Wanted to use this one instead of the first one I posted. Could'nt figure out how to delete it......*

*1st Times..........Priceless!!!!!!!!!!!* 
It's been a great year of hunting and fishing with my son. He accomplished alot of 1st this last year....First javelina, dove, duck, whitetail, specks. Last year he did catch some fish and shoot a dove or two, but this year was differant, not just a quick trip to the woods or out on the boat, but the real deal. Long trips and a few nights away from mom, just me and him. Time spent with him out in the woods or on the water is priceless. They grow up fast, so I try to spend as much time teaching him about the great outdoors, and just getting out there. He knows things about mother nature that would put some to shame, well at least a couple of my buddies,LOL. Something about that big smile, the excitement, the thrill of the hunt, the 3 and a half million questions, it just brings back memories from my youth. Enjoy every minute of it. Maybe you'll get lucky and when they are in their teens, they might still want to hang with you on hunting and fishing trips................
Attached Images


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

What a super group of entries we have so far! There is still a few days to get in the contest, so post up them stories and picture!

So far I have to say looking at all these wonderful posts that all of y'all are already winners! Taking the kids hunting and seeing their faces and spending time with them in the great outdoors makes all of you winners. 

So I have a really tough job of selecting the best of the best, but the rest of you 2coolers are also going to have a tough time voting for the best!

Stay tuned, this time next week I will get the polls up and open for voting, and by next Friday we will have some contest winners!


----------



## troutmastera (Aug 18, 2005)

*My boys best yet*

My sons 14 pointer killed opening day around Lampasses. He is 9 can you tell that he is proud.


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

*Hunters bucks*

1st buck 11-25-06Hunter 6
2nd buck 11-23-05 Hunter 5
I have three boys age 12,11 and 6 nothing better than seeing them love the outdoors as much if not more than me. The hunts are all about them I get more out of seeing them take a buck that makes them happy than me shooting one.The older boys told me to put there lil bothers pics up .so here ya go!


----------



## lunkerlander (Feb 4, 2006)

*His first Monster Buck 130BC 8 point*

this is my youngest with his first wall hanger!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Here is Fisher squirrel hunting.Also one of Hunter with his first deer at 143 yards .He was shooting my 243 .He shoot a good group at the range .So I let him use it instead of his 223.His Great PaPa gave this gun down to me .So I made a bet with Hunter If he could drop his first deer first shoot with this gun it would be his .As you can see I don't own a 243 anymore .LOL ,But it was well worth it .I will offer my youngest the same deal . I don't think the wife liked the video to much .Thanks for what you are doing Bounty Hunter .Great way we can all share the special time with our kids and the outdoors .


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow some more great entries, you folks sure know how to make it tough on the ole judge!

Don't forget to get your pictures and stories posted up soon because the dead line is approaching. Remember you only have till Midnight on Friday to enter.

To all the parents: I would like to seen out to you my personal congrats as all of you are winners for taking your kids hunting. It is truly wonderful to see a these happy faces on these young hunters. This is proof to me that the great sport of hunting will be around for many generations to come!


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

*Daughters first hunt w/ wife* 
My wife and 2 girls all went to my dads place in Halletsville this weekend to hunt. This 400 acres has not been hunted in years. I built a tree stand near the pond overlooking a nice roadway and a cut path. Wife and 6 year old sat in a box blind in the back of the property near the creek. I didnt see anything friday pm and they saw lots of pigs. Wife took 2 shots at a big one with the shotgun and missed. My daughter was so excited because she got to actually see them and watch them in the "noclars". Sat am I went by myself to the blind and saw pigs everywhere. I took a shot at one in the dark with the flashlight about 150 yards away and missed somehow. An hour later 4-5 of them ran across the clearing behind me. Took a running shot at one and cleanly missied. Saw 2 does that came very close and didnt seem to care that I was there. Sat pm I went back to the tree stand area and wife and daughter went to blind. I decided to sit up on top of this dirt pile from the pond being dug-about 20 feet in the air. I watched a doe come out and mosy around for an hour and heard a buck snort at me 3 times directly behind me. He wouldnt come out of the woods though. I then saw a nice bobcat trot across the opening about 200 yards away., I put the gun on him and he must have seen me cause he took off like lightning. I couldnt believe he saw me that far away. Wife saw 4 does and thats was it. Although we didnt shoot anything I had a great time. I was so excited that the wife and daughter got to sit together and that they enjoyed it. I took my daughter out at night to spotlight and we shot a ****, she wastnt the least bit scared of the gunshot or anything. Needless to say I am pretty proud. All in all it was a great time as I got to observe a lot of animals and learned a lot about being still and shooting posions( i need to practice a LOT). Hopefully I can get one at the lease in Elgin this next weekend.
Attached Images


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

*2cool "offer" doe hunt*

First and foremost, a huge "THANK YOU" to Mike "txchicken" for allowing my daughter and me to share a moment we will never forget&#8230;.

My 10yr daughter and I arrive at Mike's deer camp early afternoon on Wednesday, Nov. 22nd.

We are welcomed and greeted by both Mike and Mike's godson. After a few minutes of discussion of the previous deer sightings and MLD tag requirements, Mike guided us out to our stand and left to prepare for his evening hunt. My daughter and I gathered our equipment together and head out for our evening hunt. We sat inside a 12' tower blind overlooking a power line sendero and a feeder in the brush about a 125yds away&#8230; The excitement for my daughter was priceless. For 6 years she has adjoined me on countless of deer hunts, but due to TPWD county restrictions, has never harvested a doe much less a tag buck. Her anticipations were extremely high with the green light on a management doe. 

We get into the stand around 3:45 and start to setup. At 4:30 when the feeder goes off, her eyes light up and she's all smiles&#8230;. I could see her starting to get excited. As Mike had mentioned, 10 minutes later, the deer start appearing from out of the brush. When the first young does appear around the feeder, I received a hard tug on my shirt with my daughter in my face whispering "yes daddy" "yes daddy"&#8230; We scoped and watch 10-12 deer (does and bucks) for about 15-20 minutes, but if you asked my daughter, she would have said it was more like hours. After several attempts, neither of the matured does never allowed a safe or presentable shot. Then for no apparent reason, just as quickly as the deer appeared, all the deer receded back into the brush. My heart sunk and I started to second guess myself with I should have, could have let her taken a young doe. I look across to her and she was a little discouraged but said the hunt was not over and we still had some daylight. I know someone was listening to my inner thoughts, because 10 minutes later as we sat there talking about some scenarios, two matured does appeared down the sendero. Now she is jumping out of her skin with excitement. With our sitting arrangements within the stand, she sitting on my lap was the only alternative. As she gathered her rifle and sat, I scoped the situation through my binoculars. The doe then starts to walk directly at us and stops around 40yds looking directly at us. She never allows a direct shot and then quickly turns and descends the same way back to where she started from. By this time, I am checking in with my daughter and telling her to get ready because this may be a situation where her attention is greatly required. She answers back with, "Dad you're shaking way too much". I forgot she was on my lap and I was apparently too nervous for her own good. I regroup and try to provide her a steady set. The doe is now back at a 100yds and provides the much needed broadside shot view. I pull the hammer back on her rifle and assure her to relax, take a deep breath, slowly exhale and squeeze the trigger. I get the doe back in the binoculars and tell her, anytime your ready&#8230;BOOM.. the rifle goes off and both does head for the brush. She looks at me saying "did I get her?" "Dad, I put the crosshairs right where you told me" "I know I did not miss"&#8230; Little did she know, the targeted doe headed for the bush with her tail down and running off slower than the other. I knew she had just harvested her first whitetail. I reassured her she had done a great job and not to worry. We pack our stuff and got down out of the blind. She started out in front seeking any visible sign of a good rifle shot. Sure enough, at the exact spot were the doe stood, obvious signs were present. She lead the trail into the brush and about 20 yards in, laid her trophy. A perfect 100yd double lung shot. The high fives and hugs were endless. I will never forget that moment for the rest of my life. The excitement after all the hunts we have shared before was nothing in comparison. 

We snapped a few photos and headed back to camp. Mike and his godson were just as excited for my daughter. We snapped a few more photos at camp and said our goodbyes&#8230;..

Thanks 2cool for the great site, information and outstanding members such as "txchicken" for offering and providing the opportunities such as this one. Mike, again "I Thank You" for a priceless moment in my life. 

Mike
Sugar Land, TX

photo includes: (Mike "txchicken" and my successful huntress.....)


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Man this has been great thread. I sure wish he had kept his grades up. I think we could have been solid contributors. Looks like he might get some hunting in later this year. We'll see. 

Congrats and kudos to all of you that have posted.


----------



## mommabeachbunny (Apr 30, 2005)

Man! I'd sure hate to have to be the judge of all of these entries! Good luck!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I've posted the first round of winners of the contest in the following thread, check them out.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=98199


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Folks the voting has started for "Best Picture" and "Best Story" go to the links below to get your vote in. All voting will be over on Friday Morning. Thanks

Best Picture Link
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=98270

Best Story Link
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=98362


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Just a reminder that the voting for "Best Picture" and "Best Story" will close on Friday morning.

Currently I am planning to be out hunting Friday and will not be back to the PC until sometime on Sunday. So I will make the announcement of all the winners when I return.

Good luck to all the entries!

If y'all haven't voted yet, check out the links below and vote for your favorite.

Derek

Best Picture Link
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/s...ead.php?t=98270

Best Story Link
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/s...ead.php?t=98362


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well my weekend hunting plans kind of went south so what better to do as a replacement than to announce all the winners of the Contest!

Really everyone that entered are winners, parents and children sharing the outdoors and the great sport of hunting is a very special thing. All of you should be proud and will have many wonderful memiors to share for years to come.

Now for your winners.........

In the Most Points Category:

First Place - troutmastera's son with an awesome 14 point buck.

Second Place - We have a tie between Deerslayer64D's daughter and Robby's son with beautiful 9 point bucks.

Special Award - This goes to Tommy's daughter for a truly wonderful 5x5 Elk.

In the Best Picture Category:

First Place - Kingfisher007's son and what a super picture it was!

Second Place - Sea Aggie's Daughter, and like many I to like cute tomboys!

In the Best Story Category:

First Place - DeerTexas' story of his sons first deer, and it will truly bring a smile to your face when reading it.

Second Place - Txnitro's story of a wonderful hunt with his daughter that was made possible by fellow 2coolers.

Well folks there you have them, your winners in my Kids Hunting Contest. I very much enjoyed doing this, seeing all those great pictures and reading those wonderful stories was very special to me.

Winners, if you have done so yet, please send me a PM that includes your mailing address and childs name.

I hope to get all the books signed and mailed out sometime next week.

Once more a big CONGRATS to all the winner and a pat on the back to all you parents that take your kids hunting!

Derek


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

*Mucho Gracias!!!!!!!!*

Derek, thanks for all your time and effort on a great contest. Congrats to the winners, and all the Dad's that put in the time to take their kids hunting, and just spending time with them in the great outdoors..........


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

congrats to all the winners, that was a tough one Bounty,, you done good.....Mike


----------

